# 今天刚接触gentoo谈下感觉吧

## londo

gentoo感觉安装上对初学者感觉有点难度。 我喜欢安装基本系统后在安装其他软件。从最小系统安装光盘安装系统。不象livecd那么容易。

在有就是关于提问的一些见解。很多专家你要问关于gentoo的一些基础安装他们告诉你去搜，而不是告诉你该怎么去做。这就限制一个问题有些资料落后导致和现有版本不和拍的问题。还有最气人的是有些gentoo高手说让你去看提问的智慧。。 中国人出现这样的问题我感觉不是第一天了，我1年前用ubuntu的时候有过，到gentoo还存在这样的现象，对与普及linux来说确实也算是一个障碍吧。。

gentoo应该在安装手册等一些教程上简洁些 ，至少告诉下该如何做才能用。而不是刚开始就知道那是做什么的。至少该了解下gentoo系统。然后在回头去看，那些步骤是为什么和什么意思。

存gentoo新手谈 。。有些不对的地方请谅解。

----------

## asmask9904

有一个地方你一定喜欢:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

在这里你可以找到你需要的各种东西  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Helium3

我觉得gentoo的安装手册已经够简洁的了， 还有中文版的可以看。完全按照手册上列出的命令就可以很顺利的安装好基本系统，除非硬件比较新，比较特殊。

----------

## londo

不是很简洁。不适合刚接触gentoo的人看。。是对有基础的人看的。。有些东西还是没有提到的。比方说双系统情况下的一些问题就没有说。。

----------

## dkpool

Hehe, 

I didn't got Chinese input right installed now. So I have to type some English right now  :Smile: 

It took me about 2 weeks time to make this system work. 

Search on Google really give a lot of help, since PC, or laptops are not really using different kind of hardwares. 

It's quite hard to find some perfect guide. (video driver, audio driver, wireless, etc.)

The network here is really cool (much better than the time when I was in school, firewalls, gateways)

Gentoo seems to be requiring users to do more works setting up their system. 

Really fun  :Laughing: 

----------

## john_yao

安装Gentoo的过程就是学习的过程。

我第一次接触Linux是用RedHat9.0，当时买了几本参考书，还打算去参加一个证书的培训。结果磨合一段时间后就觉得没有必要去培训了，完全可以自己掌握了。后来安装了Debian，又有一大堆不懂的地方，这次不买书了，在Google上查，后来在Linuxsir里问，也遇到要我学提问的技巧的事情。郁闷之余还是上网查，包括英文的，不过好象一些外文的网站还比较好说话，尽管我的外文不怎么样，但是总会有人热心地回答。开始装Gentoo的时候，已经习惯看Man文档了，所以问得少了。但很怕别人问我问题，因为自己也是东拼西凑的经验，而且Gentoo的编译与机器配置十分相关，别人的问题很可能自己根本没有遇到过，所以要讲也是隔靴挠痒，不一定可以有帮助。

我觉得作为一个Gentoo的新手，至少应该安装2~3次Gentoo，在不同的机型上用不同的USE。安装前应该查清楚电脑硬件的信息，部分硬件看供应商的牌子也没有用，要知道芯片的生产商和型号。另外在安装时要严格参照指南，至少我认为安装指南也是一篇较通俗的Linux学习文档。以后要习惯自己看Man，至少是一种提高英文水平的方法。

我觉得这就是我安装、学习Gentoo的过程和经验，不过现在我认为Gentoo是最好的Linux版本，因为那是可以按照自己意愿配置的版本，同时从源代码编译也可以做出最适合自己机型的系统。但在这里我还是要说：选择Gentoo就是选择虐待自己，所以要将自己修炼成高手就得耐得住寂寞。

----------

## r0bertz

 *londo wrote:*   

> 不是很简洁。不适合刚接触gentoo的人看。。是对有基础的人看的。。有些东西还是没有提到的。比方说双系统情况下的一些问题就没有说。。

 

文档只是假设你只装一个系统

如果你对文档有什么建议，欢迎到bugs.gentoo.org上报告一下

----------

## r0bertz

 *flyinflash wrote:*   

> 手册写的乱七八糟，不适合新手看。
> 
> 最最最基础的，中文字体，中文输入，PPPOE拨号设置都没有详细介绍
> 
> ubuntu真的很适合普通人/正常人。

 

还是那句话，如果有问题，欢迎报告

如果你仔细看过了手册，你应该知道，现在gentoo使用ppp来拨号，而不是pppoe

如此自然不会有pppoe的介绍

中文字体，中文输入在Wiki上有很多文档

http://zh.gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO#.E4.B8.AD.E6.96.87.E5.8C.96.E7.9B.B8.E5.85.B3

你说普通人我赞同，你说正常人，我保留意见。

用gentoo的不过是喜欢自己作主而已，难道只有逆来顺受的才是正常人？

----------

## kasim

各位好,小弟已用了gentoo幾年了，初來報到，請容我發表一下拙見。

其實學什麼東西都有門檻，學習週期等，適應了就好。

如果各位說那一個版本比較好，更適合初學者等，我不想作比較，始終軟件是應該更有親和力和普遍性，但凡事沒有必然。

但每樣人為的東西都有期適用範圍和其目的，所以用的時侯請先看一個這篇: "The Philosophy of Gentoo"

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml

我覺得一開始gentoo的著重點就放在"選擇"上，個人認為各有所好，不要讓gentoo和其他版本的優點作比較，各有所長吧。

----------

## kingctx530

Topic: 今天刚接触gentoo谈下感觉吧

Reason: 

 *Quote:*   

>  gentoo感觉安装上对初学者感觉有点难度。 我喜欢安装基本系统后在安装其他软件。从最小系统安装光盘安装系统。不象livecd那么容易。
> 
> 在有就是关于提问的一些见解。很多专家你要问关于gentoo的一些基础安装他们告诉你去搜，而不是告诉你该怎么去做。这就限制一个问题有些资料落后导致和现有版本不和拍的问题。还有最气人的是有些gentoo高手说让你去看提问的智慧。。中国人出现这样的问题我感觉不是第一天了，我1年前用ubuntu的时候有过，到gentoo还存在这样的现象，对与普及linux来说确实也算是一个障碍吧。。
> 
> gentoo应该在安装手册等一些教程上简洁些 ，至少告诉下该如何做才能用。而不是刚开始就知道那是做什么的。至少该了解下gentoo系统。然后在回头去看，那些步骤是为什么和什么意思。
> ...

 

我也剛來這個站，剛好看到這個討論主題，也來談一下吧~    :Very Happy: 

 對於Linux，Linux給我的感覺是個玩具，最好玩的是他裡面的東西都open source, 這跟以往的windows不同，但Linux的存在並不是為了取代Windows    :Wink: 

 我想這也是Linux最吸引人的地方，因為他穩定，又是open source的(至少對我來說這是最吸引我的)

 版主你所說的這一段話，我也曾經了解過....因為我也是從新手練上來的.....

 其實你應該換個角度想想.... 今天你發問，因為你不懂，而這些問題在以前也有類似存在，所以高手們請你先去找一下以往的資料~

 沒錯，也許資料是舊了很多，可是你嘗試用以前的資料來處理你的錯誤，還是出現錯誤時你再把你的錯誤po上，請教高手~

 在open source的世界中，沒有人有義務回答你，因為大家都是會open source 充滿熱誠，如果你沒有做足功課，高手自然更不想理你

 一個系統是非常的大....當然要學習的東西也就非常的廣.. 你喜歡玩這個系統，那麼當你不懂安裝教學時..你應該去尋找每一節相關的資料

 好好的學習了解，這樣等你完全了解時，你就會發現~ 這是非常讚的系統，  :Cool: 

----------

## kingctx530

 *Quote:*   

>  gentoo感觉安装上对初学者感觉有点难度。 我喜欢安装基本系统后在安装其他软件。从最小系统安装光盘安装系统。不象livecd那么容易。
> 
> 在有就是关于提问的一些见解。很多专家你要问关于gentoo的一些基础安装他们告诉你去搜，而不是告诉你该怎么去做。这就限制一个问题有些资料落后导致和现有版本不和拍的问题。还有最气人的是有些gentoo高手说让你去看提问的智慧。。中国人出现这样的问题我感觉不是第一天了，我1年前用ubuntu的时候有过，到gentoo还存在这样的现象，对与普及linux来说确实也算是一个障碍吧。。
> 
> gentoo应该在安装手册等一些教程上简洁些 ，至少告诉下该如何做才能用。而不是刚开始就知道那是做什么的。至少该了解下gentoo系统。然后在回头去看，那些步骤是为什么和什么意思。
> ...

 

我也剛來這個站，剛好看到這個討論主題，也來談一下吧~    :Very Happy: 

 對於Linux，Linux給我的感覺是個玩具，最好玩的是他裡面的東西都open source, 這跟以往的windows不同，但Linux的存在並不是為了取代Windows    :Wink: 

 我想這也是Linux最吸引人的地方，因為他穩定，又是open source的(至少對我來說這是最吸引我的)

 版主你所說的這一段話，我也曾經了解過....因為我也是從新手練上來的.....

 其實你應該換個角度想想.... 今天你發問，因為你不懂，而這些問題在以前也有類似存在，所以高手們請你先去找一下以往的資料~

 沒錯，也許資料是舊了很多，可是你嘗試用以前的資料來處理你的錯誤，還是出現錯誤時你再把你的錯誤po上，請教高手~

 在open source的世界中，沒有人有義務回答你，因為大家都是會open source 充滿熱誠，如果你沒有做足功課，高手自然更不想理你

 一個系統是非常的大....當然要學習的東西也就非常的廣.. 你喜歡玩這個系統，那麼當你不懂安裝教學時..你應該去尋找每一節相關的資料

 好好的學習了解，這樣等你完全了解時，你就會發現~ 這是非常讚的系統，  :Cool: 

----------

## z_sfeng

我能理解这些新手的感觉。我觉得我们也不应该用一种”恨铁不成钢“的语气训斥别人，大家都是这样过来的，而且也不应该用太高的标准来要求别人。论坛的规矩特点，大家也是慢慢学来的。

如果有空有能力的话，耐心解答。而且这也有利于论坛。

gentoo论坛有个很好的名声：几乎所有的问题都能在论坛上搜索到，而不用到外面去google；如果论坛上没有，那就提问，大部分都会有答案。

我的印象中，gentoo论坛的气氛是很平等，很友好的，我们中国人应该学一学：

1)简单的问题，有文档的，给指点一下看什么文档；

2)没文档的，但别人问过，回答过的，指点一下链接；提示搜索论坛；

3)剩下的，大家能答就答。

很多新手英语不好，回答他们的问题，实际上就是在积累中文gentoo论坛资料。

我还是这个观点：专业论坛的优势是靠回答解决问题积累起来的，不管问题是不是简单；而且有时候看着简单的问题实际上不一定简单。

呵呵  :Embarassed:  说了一大通，其实我不是linux高手，只是一个使用者；而且上面说的，也不见得做得到；尽力吧。也希望大家同勉。

----------

## ajiaojr

我能只说一句：Manuals are you friend. Google is your friend.

我在网易的Linux版当了6年版主，当你每天都要回答相同的问题的时候，总有一天你会不想再回答的。这就是为什么软件都有文档，这就是为什么我们把常见的问题收集起来做成FAQ，这就是为什么我们写howto

当老手们告诉你坛子里找找就有答案，google上打个关键词就有答案，新手们反而扭过头来说老手们没有直接告诉他们答案的时候，老手们也觉得冤啊 :Razz:  我们都是大人了，spoon feeding is for infants.

我们都是看文档看过来的，我用破Redhat 4.2的时候，网上p都找不到，都是一行一行看说明看过来的。

实话说，光靠问问题很难成老手的。其实人都有惰性，很多东西就在文档或者FAQ里，只不过大家不想去找罢了。我在坛子上回答问题，有时候也只不过是把提问的人的问题拿去google一下罢了，而且我经常直接用“I'm feeling lucky”就能找到答案。

如果不想去搜索，不想去看文档，windows is for you.

最后，说gentoo坛子里的人不帮新手的人明显没去过comp.os.unix  :Razz: 

----------

## z_sfeng

恩，我想说的是：

高手们不要太打击新手了，不要用过于训斥的语气；新手们往往找不到正确的文档，或者没有用对合适的关键词搜索。当然用不着去回答重复和有文档的问题，但大家还是多点提示，让他们更快的适应文档和google吧。

至于ajiaojr说的那种，那也没办法，只能是阿斗了。  :Wink: 

----------

## kingctx530

 *z_sfeng wrote:*   

> 恩，我想说的是：
> 
> 高手们不要太打击新手了，不要用过于训斥的语气；新手们往往找不到正确的文档，或者没有用对合适的关键词搜索。当然用不着去回答重复和有文档的问题，但大家还是多点提示，让他们更快的适应文档和google吧。
> 
> 至于ajiaojr说的那种，那也没办法，只能是阿斗了。 

 

首先～ 先說抱歉....網路不好～一次發表兩個文章

回歸主題

其實我覺得新手找不到正確的文檔是因為(我也是新手(一直都是))

1.關鍵字不對～ 這個是常常發生的（不過自己要會改關鍵字多找找,這是經驗累積要人跟你說google上面打甚麼字....那不如請人幫你好...人還是要靠自己）： 可是這個非常花時間也導致新手不想找....(不然你可以去像最近很火紅的ubuntu網站上看看....很多問題一看就知道他連找都沒找就問了....這樣子讓高手們連回答的動力都沒有)

2.Data太舊～ 這個我也會碰到...可是至少有資料阿～ 總比自己要想辦法來的好吧

3.文獻是英文～ 這是我們亞洲人很怕的事情,因為我們英文不好(不代表全部= =) , 可是想要玩這個就別怕～字典擺在旁邊...慢慢的英文就會好了

其實我就像我上面說的～ 因為對open source 有熱忱,所以高手們會回答問題,新手們都應該展現出我有努力想解決問題可是解決不了,並把哪邊解決不了提出....我覺得這也是對高手們的尊重,因為他們願意付出時間來替我們看怎麼解決,自己沒努力就開問,被人用很不好的口氣回答也是很正常的。

發問問題而不是像...我的顯示卡不能驅動...這類的問題.....(這類問題超多),像初心者這類的使用者...可以先去如台灣很紅的 鳥哥的私房菜學習Linux一些常見的知識,即使是不同類型的linux也沒關係阿....  :Cool: 

----------

## ajiaojr

 *kingctx530 wrote:*   

> 新手們都應該展現出我有努力想解決問題可是解決不了

 

/nod，要想解决问题，提问的和回答的都要花时间和精力，如果让回答的人觉得提问的人是想不劳而获，人家当然不会乐意了

----------

## r0bertz

最关键的地方不在于是否是“不劳而获”

至少我个人而言，我不在乎这一点，帮人解决问题本来就是使其他人不在走自己曾走过的冤枉路，帮人省时间，这样就可以最大限度的减少整个人类社会的资源浪费

但是，与此同时，另外一个重要的问题是：

高手的时间是宝贵的，高手能做的贡献也是巨大的，让高手把他们的时间花在更有创造性的事情上，对全人类来说更加的有意义

而且高手一般解决了问题之后，都会把自己的经验分享。高手在分享经验的时候，实际上就已经回答了现在和未来所有可能问这个问题的人。你要做的，就是找到这个答案。

我自己就不说了。如果你知道jserv，你就可以体会我说的这一点。

所以，一般来说，只要你搜，大部分情况下就可以搜到。如果你搜不到，你可以退一步，你问问高手，用什么关键字搜。只要你可以搜到，你就已经可以省下你自己摸索的时间了。如果在可以搜到的情况下，你还是要问，高手就算回答你，就算表面上很和善的回答你，其实心里也不会百分之百乐意的。

----------

## druggo

其实无非是三个问题的问题。

1 是linux基础知识的问题

2 是自学方法的问题

3 是英语的问题（翻字典能理解文档即可）

所以，我认为Gentoo不适合刚进入Linux世界的初学者。最好先用用其他发行版比较好。

另外一些问题，如果不想回答，就不要回帖，回帖打击新人也没什么意思，自己也是从新人过来的。

我以前也是一碰到问题，马上就上来发个帖，后来看到没人搭理，就自己到处搜索去找答案，一般总是可以搜到答案的，或者运气好，回头发现也有哥们回帖教我了。

----------

## r0bertz

不回的话，人家会以为这个社区怎么没有人管，没有生气

回帖还是要会的，而且应该尽量心平气和的回

但是新手方面也应注意的是：

就算你自己觉得受了打击或是什么

也不代表回答你问题的人本意是要打击你

相反，他不过是想让你知道一些基本的道理

但有些问题就不适用于前面的原则，前面有一个典型的例子

一句客气话都不会说，直接就是什么“乱七八糟”，什么“连。。。都没有”

这样的言论会严重打击贡献者贡献的热情

无助于问题的解决

对整个社区来讲有百害而无一利

如果你是真有建议，请你在提的时候，注意你的措辞，让别人听了更容易接受

如果你纯粹是来踢场子的，那也不要怪管理员不客气

----------

## EricHsu

 *londo wrote:*   

> gentoo感觉安装上对初学者感觉有点难度。 我喜欢安装基本系统后在安装其他软件。从最小系统安装光盘安装系统。不象livecd那么容易。

 

还是 "顽固地" 坚持我的观点: Gentoo 不是给 Linux 初学者用的  :Smile:  - 虽然 "能完全订制" 的她可以让你在用别的 Linux 发行版的哥们面前感觉很酷, 可是还是先要有其他易用版 Linux 的基础, 对 Linux 有相当的理解之后, 我们才有可能驾驭 Gentoo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 在有就是关于提问的一些见解。很多专家你要问关于gentoo的一些基础安装他们告诉你去搜，而不是告诉你该怎么去做。
> 
> 这就限制一个问题有些资料落后导致和现有版本不和拍的问题。还有最气人的是有些gentoo高手说让你去看提问的智慧。。 中国人出现这样的问题我感觉不是第一天了，我1年前用ubuntu的时候有过，到gentoo还存在这样的现象，对与普及linux来说确实也算是一个障碍吧。。
> ...

 

我一直对用 Linux 的人存在特殊的偏爱 (我们公司在招聘方面也优先考虑有 Linux 经验的人 ; ), 因为在 Linux 世界历练过一定时间的人都懂得如何阅读文档, 利用搜索引擎, 上论坛, 订阅邮件列表, 获取自己想要的答案. 专家们告诉我们去搜了, 那就已经告诉我们 "该怎么去做" 了  :Wink: 

当然, 国内技术论坛里存在一定的浮躁风气, 以及一些看似 "高手" 的假专家, 一大特点是说话/回复时神龙见首不见尾 - 通常是冒一两句话, 略去很多细节, 其实他也是一头雾水偶尔弄成功的那种. 

所以从我 02 年左右开始接触 Linux 时, 我很幸运地读到了 "提问的智慧", 同时坚信不已, 极力避免在国内论坛问问题, 愣是靠看文档和搜索完成自己的 Linux 入门. 

后来英语好了之后, 就直接在国外的论坛/邮件列表上问老外. 个人偏好和老外们打交道, 不是崇洋媚外, 而是:

1. 老外们通常很礼貌, 讲究网络礼仪. 他们会说谢谢, 会说抱歉, 会用表情符号, 善于维护良好的交流气氛;

2. 老外们通常很认真, 很实在. 他们真正懂的话才会参与讨论, 不太懂的话会说句 "correct me if I'm wrong", 懂的东西他能真正一点两点三点给你长篇大论地讲得明明白白 (最近我问的一个问题得到解答的过程就是实例)

相反的, 就我对国内论坛的感受: 爱灌水, 爱跑题, 爱吵架, 爱装牛 - 不知道现在国内有没有气氛好一点的技术论坛没有这些问题的?

就我个人经验而言, 有如下几点建议:

1. 打好基础再接触 Gentoo

2. 打好英语基础, 直接到国外的技术论坛/邮件列表和老外们交流 - 如果你和我一样是以计算机技能为职业的话, 英语好坏很影响你的职业生涯. 而且很多新技术我们是等不及蹩脚的中文翻译的, 只有能直接阅读才能跟上人家老外们的步伐.

3. 耐心, 细致, 百折不挠 - 其实做任何事情都是这样的, 要用 Gentoo, 

(1) 我们务必要能耐心地看文档 - 我开始装的时候就是看英文文档, 没有问过一个问题 - 我可以拍胸脯打包票, Gentoo 的各种文档, 知识是非常非常全的, 尤其是英文类的; 而且大部分质量是很高的, 因为 Gentoo 的门槛决定了她的用户群都有相当好的 Linux 基础. 

(2) 我们务必细心地跟随文档 - 我发现有不少 Linux 的入门用户的一大特点是 "浮躁", 有时着急着得到某种结果, 中间囫囵吞枣地, 盲目地做一些步骤, 跳过一些步骤, 最终得不到想要的东西, 还生了不少怨气, 甚至放弃. 这样对自己的学习是没有好处的.

(3) 百折不挠 - 开源世界是一个大森林, 只有坚韧的勇者才能最终有所成就. 我很喜欢我们公司的一些工程师, 因为他们一旦技术上遇到问题和困难, 他们不会期待谁直接喂他们答案, 给他们把代码写出来, 而是甚至不眠不休地自己去最终通过阅读文档, 搜索网页, 反复试验, 找到那征服问题的快感.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo应该在安装手册等一些教程上简洁些 ，至少告诉下该如何做才能用。而不是刚开始就知道那是做什么的。至少该了解下gentoo系统。然后在回头去看，那些步骤是为什么和什么意思。
> 
> 存gentoo新手谈 。。有些不对的地方请谅解。

 

Gentoo 和别的发行版不一样之处在于:

1. 别的发行版 (除了 LFS; Arch 据说也有 Gentoo 的概念?) 是别人帮你打包组合好一个系统了, 直接装上用就好了, 就像我们直接买辆汽车, 插上钥匙就能开了

2. Gentoo 是所谓的 "Meta Distribution" - "源发行版", 她只提供了 (1) 文档; (2) 工具集, 这两样东西来让我们自己构造自己的发行版 - 我们拿到的是汽车的设计图纸, 零配件, 以及扳手, 螺丝刀诸如此类的东西, 然后自己组装自己的汽车

这过程本来就比第一种要复杂, 如何期待手册能很 "简洁"? 

一张汽车的设计图纸, 必定比它的用户手册要复杂, 要难懂  :Wink: 

归结而言, Gentoo 需要基础, 需要耐心阅读文档, 不断摸索, 当你靠自己的力量把所有难关都打通之后, 你的 Linux 技能会上一个很大的台阶的, 相信我  :Smile: 

----------

## z_sfeng

谢谢Eric的大论，您说的每一点我几乎都完全赞同，

建议改标题为“致Gentoo初学者的话”置顶。  :Razz: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *flyinflash wrote:*   

> 手册写的乱七八糟，不适合新手看。
> 
> 最最最基础的，中文字体，中文输入，PPPOE拨号设置都没有详细介绍
> 
> ubuntu真的很适合普通人/正常人。

 

hehe, 我想对 "乱七八糟" 做一点补充:

我身边有很多软件工程师, 我观察发现有个有意思的现象: 当面对/学习某个陌生技术时, 我们会经历一个 "很乱" 的阶段, 这绝不是文档写得乱, 不好, 不够, 而恰恰是我们还没摸着门路, 也就是所谓的 "未开窍"; 好的工程师会更加努力地去分析, 归纳, 尝试, 以尽快缩短这个大脑混乱期. 一旦摸到了门, 通常他们很快就会像武林高手打通任督二脉一样, 进入状态.

Gentoo 的英文文档我读过不只一遍 (因为我 04 年的时候完全翻译过一份), 我可以自信地说, Gentoo 的官方文档结构清晰, 有条有理, 生动活泼, 还透着老外独有的一些幽默感, 一点都不乱  :Wink: 

至于中文字体/输入之类的, 就只好自己找文档啦, 谁让 Gentoo 不是我们自己做的呢? 呵呵

----------

## EricHsu

 *john_yao wrote:*   

> 安装Gentoo的过程就是学习的过程。 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 我觉得作为一个Gentoo的新手，至少应该安装2~3次Gentoo，在不同的机型上用不同的USE。安装前应该查清楚电脑硬件的信息，部分硬件看供应商的牌子也没有用，要知道芯片的生产商和型号。另外在安装时要严格参照指南，至少我认为安装指南也是一篇较通俗的Linux学习文档。以后要习惯自己看Man，至少是一种提高英文水平的方法。
> ...

 

丁页 B)

这就是正确的学习态度和方法!

----------

## z_sfeng

看了Eric说的那个帖子，是个典型的gentoo提问者和解答者的例子：

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No, keep automatic module loading built into your kernel. Disabling that is a bad idea. I've posted before on forcing module load order. What you need to do is read the relevant part[/post] of the udev Guide on forcing module load order.

 

Eric描述了自己的问题和尝试的解决方法。nightmorph指出了曾经的回答和相关的连接，虽然他没有直接给出答案。Eric乖巧的表示对所有人的感谢，会谈在真诚友好坦率的气氛中结束。。。

经典案例，  :Laughing: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *z_sfeng wrote:*   

> 我能理解这些新手的感觉。我觉得我们也不应该用一种”恨铁不成钢“的语气训斥别人，大家都是这样过来的，而且也不应该用太高的标准来要求别人。论坛的规矩特点，大家也是慢慢学来的。
> 
> 如果有空有能力的话，耐心解答。而且这也有利于论坛。

 

呵呵, 我在公司里带着一个小开发团队, 我们养成的 team building 手段之一就是: 随时随地, 不间断地互相进行 "言语上的践踏与精神上的凌辱"  :Wink: 

其实我很希望大家培养出来的品质之一就是: 在求知和成事的路上, 我们要有强健的心脏和厚实的脸皮  :Wink: 

凭什么开源软件的大侠们在工作之余为你免费做软件的同时还要时时和颜悦色地呵护你?

当然啦, 我不是说做开源世界的人都有理由 "牛气哄哄", 而是说, 我们要给自己首先定好位 - 问问题是我们的自由, 大侠们有没有时间, 用什么语气是大侠们的自由, 而幸运的是, 就我挂国外论坛/邮件列表的感受而言, 老外们没有那么多的牛气, 至少我一次都没碰到过  :Smile: 

我们要关注技术本身, 问题本身, 只要最终解决了, 尤其是别人的指点起到作用了, 别人就算对你再苛刻残酷点, 我们也要心怀感激地谢谢人家呀!

这个版面本身, 我是希望能少沾国内论坛的习气, 多学到点老外论坛的氛围的, 谢谢大家的努力了!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo论坛有个很好的名声：几乎所有的问题都能在论坛上搜索到，而不用到外面去google；如果论坛上没有，那就提问，大部分都会有答案。
> 
> 我的印象中，gentoo论坛的气氛是很平等，很友好的，我们中国人应该学一学：
> ...

 

Exactly!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 很多新手英语不好，回答他们的问题，实际上就是在积累中文gentoo论坛资料。
> 
> 我还是这个观点：专业论坛的优势是靠回答解决问题积累起来的，不管问题是不是简单；而且有时候看着简单的问题实际上不一定简单。
> ...

 

非常感谢 z_sfeng 同学的发言  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *z_sfeng wrote:*   

> 恩，我想说的是：
> 
> 高手们不要太打击新手了，不要用过于训斥的语气；新手们往往找不到正确的文档，或者没有用对合适的关键词搜索。当然用不着去回答重复和有文档的问题，但大家还是多点提示，让他们更快的适应文档和google吧。
> 
> 至于ajiaojr说的那种，那也没办法，只能是阿斗了。 

 

haha, 练好英语能帮我们学会用更合适的 "关键字"  :Wink: 

我们公司的老大之一, CMU 毕业的牛人就是搜索神人 - 在公司里以神搜手著称, 俺亦步亦趋紧随其后, 嘿嘿嘿嘿...

----------

## EricHsu

 *druggo wrote:*   

> 其实无非是三个问题的问题。
> 
> 1 是linux基础知识的问题
> 
> 2 是自学方法的问题
> ...

 

完全赞同!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 另外一些问题，如果不想回答，就不要回帖，回帖打击新人也没什么意思，自己也是从新人过来的。
> 
> 

 

是个好建议  :Smile: 

r0bertz 兄有气是因为 flyinflash 同学在用词方面没有注意技巧  :Wink: 

我在很早以前的某个帖子里就表达过同样的看法 - 表情图标是文本交流中的润滑剂.

由于发帖讨论时, 人与人不是面对面的, 没有表情, 没有语气, 没有肢体语言, 只剩下干巴巴的文本, 一不小心, 同一句话, 我们就可能就不知道对方到底是认真还是玩笑, 而一个表情图标上去, 就能引导读者往你真正想表达的语气/情景/感受上, 而不是在误解中把事情弄糟  :Wink: 

因为中文文档是 r0bertz 兄辛辛苦苦组织下翻译完成的, flyinflash 同学一句似轻非重的话, 换位思考一下还是很伤人心的, 是吧! 

以后大家交流的时候多考虑别人的感受, 学会用表情图标, 版面的氛围好了, 自然能让我们学到/分享到更多的东西  :Wink: 

----------

## z_sfeng

望r0betz兄见谅，您做中文gentoo是大善事一章，您的辛苦知道的人都有目共睹。

论坛的气氛新人和高手共同培养。我这里使劲替新人说话，绝无不敬。

我虽然很早就接触linux，但从来都只是玩玩，不是以计算机为专业的；工作上用unix/linux居多，但也只是应用者而已；所以是成不了高手的了。N多年的时间＋新手的技术，自己大多是在问问题，而不是在解答别人的问题，所以就有点立场了，呵呵，见谅见谅。

----------

## r0bertz

啥也不说了

理解万岁

----------

## xker007

学习过程永远是寂寞的，在遇到问题时还是先自己多想想办法解决，我接触gentoo不到一周，刚在虚拟机上装了一半的（驱动什么都没有），大家多找找资料，有问题一起讨论，我想竟然你选择gentoo，有那个勇气就应该好好的坚持下去。

----------

## meteozwh

其实不管是gentoo还是其他的linux系统，我觉得都应该报挑战自己的态度，也就是说，首先是立足于不求别人，我自己或者是依赖现有工具（文档，搜索）能不能解决

 *londo wrote:*   

> gentoo感觉安装上对初学者感觉有点难度。 我喜欢安装基本系统后在安装其他软件。从最小系统安装光盘安装系统。不象livecd那么容易。
> 
> 在有就是关于提问的一些见解。很多专家你要问关于gentoo的一些基础安装他们告诉你去搜，而不是告诉你该怎么去做。这就限制一个问题有些资料落后导致和现有版本不和拍的问题。还有最气人的是有些gentoo高手说让你去看提问的智慧。。 中国人出现这样的问题我感觉不是第一天了，我1年前用ubuntu的时候有过，到gentoo还存在这样的现象，对与普及linux来说确实也算是一个障碍吧。。
> 
> gentoo应该在安装手册等一些教程上简洁些 ，至少告诉下该如何做才能用。而不是刚开始就知道那是做什么的。至少该了解下gentoo系统。然后在回头去看，那些步骤是为什么和什么意思。
> ...

 

----------

## evolutiontofuture

我觉得安装gentoo一点都不难。

基本上在另一个console用less install.txt就可以知道一步步怎么安装基本系统。

一旦基本系统安装完毕再emerge gnome，基本上就可以到图形化界面了。然后一切都在portage管理之下了。

任何的Linux其实都一样，只要多玩玩马上就喜欢上了。然后就再不愿回到Windows去了。因为Linux实在是太好玩了。

----------

## lbseraph

其实个人一直就想学Linux（虽然我不是计算机专业，但个人对有关电脑的东西情有独钟，高中时还研究了一把硬件，大学时主机也是自己配置安装的；也在回答帮助别人的过程中一步一步学到电脑不少皮毛~~），大学时就装了FC5，可是因为这样那样的原因没有深入去学习~~

我想选Gentoo作为自己深入了解Linux的一个途径，虽然我也知道会很难，但我相信经验会慢慢积累；再说，我很欣慰看到这里的气氛很好，是我接触那么多论坛中少数几个之一。日前，我刚在自己使用的本子上装了FC5（虽然版本低，但我只是用来学习，够用就行），也碰到了些问题；但碰到问题时我自己是先在网上搜索一把（baidu、google齐上），最后确实没招了才把问题详细描述下来问人，不过最后还是自己解决了（那种开心的心情向大家分享  :Very Happy: ）。

 *Quote:*   

> 可看看我的提问http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread327561.html（我还是去年才从别的地方看到提问的智慧的，都为自己那么晚才看到有点懊悔。。）

 

要使用Gentoo，我也知道需要不少Linux知识；所以目前我选择先看看文档（顺便翻译个文档。。还没向r0bertz报告，打算翻译得差不多了再说吧~），拿FC5多练练先  :Smile: 。。

其实很多时候很多东西都要靠自学，有人说过大概这样的意思：大学出来后，什么都忘了，剩下的就是教育的本质——自学的能力。确实，大学中培养的是自学的能力。如果你认识到这一点，生活或工作中很多事就可以迎刃而解~~  :Wink: 

愿大家都能从学习中获得乐趣！

----------

## livecan7

幫助手冊還算是簡潔，

我正在學習中，希望大家多多指點  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zhicheng

我也是个新手，不过我还是比较喜欢文档的风格的。我觉得如果读的深入一些的话，费些时间装一个Gentoo不是问题。一个好的论坛风气也会聚集很多人的。

----------

## hosanna

 *Quote:*   

> 还有最气人的是有些gentoo高手说让你去看提问的智慧

 

如果你真的"逼"得别人用这句话来回复你的时候,你也真的是要自己反省一下了  :Wink: 

有一些新手不得不说真的不懂得提问,经常看到有人在论坛里发贴标题很是震撼如"救命:XX软件无法安装!!"  点进去就是"XX软件我无法安装,怎么办呀?",然后就是自己回几个"怎么没人回答呀?我顶"之类. 这样的贴子叫人怎么回??不回的话他又会有话说论坛没人气,没人理他,要回的话是我也只会叫他去看提问的智慧

我在Linux的坛子里混了也有几年了,虽然大部分时间都是潜水,但这样的情况真的并不少见!

----------

